# Lost Bow



## kfish85 (May 21, 2008)

I am new at the bow fishing game. This might have happened to one of yall and i never even thought it was possible. Coming home from a recent trip I stopped at a store and noticed some of my line wrapped around the outboard just a piece and one of my bows gone. Some how the line from my retriever must have caught the wind blew out and hung on something dragging the bow out with it. SECURE your line don't find out the hard way like me. Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Good call. Never had that happen but my bow stays in the floor or the boat or under the deck. I also use a slotted retriever (when I use a retriever) so if that happened it would jug the car behind me and not rip my bow off the boat.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Lost my wife's genisis pro on the way back from lake one night.
It was on top of 2 other bows, in cases. Got home and her's was
gone. Luckily it wasnt' my partners high dollar Oneida.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

I ain't had that happen but I have had one stolen. Also I use a spinner so I don't worry about that happening.


----------

